

ICANN Radar (Contact Info Database) Hacked - ohashi
https://www.icann.org/news/announcement-2-2014-05-28-en

======
higherpurpose
They were warned this would happen when they started asking everyone for
contact information this year. I hope someone gets fired over this.

